# Where can I find live market depth data for the ASX200?



## Mosse Kofi (11 December 2018)

I want to start day trading the ASX200 but I can't find live Market depth data. I am looking for the market profile and the footprint.


----------



## Richard Dale (11 December 2018)

The S&P/ASX 200 is an INDEX - there is no market depth as it's not directly traded.  It tracks the performance of its constituent stocks, each weighted according to the methodology developed by S&P. 

You can trade it with derivatives though - Futures, CFDs, Options, Warrants and also Exchange Traded Funds that track the index such as ASX:IOZ.


----------



## T0BY (11 December 2018)

If you want to day trade and use depth of market, market profile and footprint. I think the best vehicle would be Futures.
Sydney Futures Exchange SPI 200 (AP)
You'll need to open an account with a futures broker with SFE data and get a decent trading platform which supports what you are looking for such as MarketDelta (footprint, ect).


----------



## Mosse Kofi (11 December 2018)

T0BY said:


> If you want to day trade and use depth of market, market profile and footprint. I think the best vehicle would be Futures.
> Sydney Futures Exchange SPI 200 (AP)
> You'll need to open an account with a futures broker with SFE data and get a decent trading platform which supports what you are looking for such as MarketDelta (footprint, ect).



Thanks. I looked at Sierra charts but I can't get live exchange data for the ASX through them. Probably going to set Sierra up with live EUREX data and start day trading the Bund.


----------



## scholesy (16 December 2018)

Mosse Kofi said:


> Thanks. I looked at Sierra charts but I can't get live exchange data for the ASX through them. Probably going to set Sierra up with live EUREX data and start day trading the Bund.



You can if you set up data to be through another provider like CQG.


----------



## lgmqy2000 (6 January 2019)

I got my data feed from esignal. Not cheap though. If anyone knows a cheaper and reliable feed that is compatible with investor RT(charting platform), please let me know.


----------



## T0BY (7 January 2019)

lgmqy2000 said:


> I got my data feed from esignal. Not cheap though. If anyone knows a cheaper and reliable feed that is compatible with investor RT(charting platform), please let me know.



23USD / month?


----------



## lgmqy2000 (14 January 2019)

T0BY said:


> 23USD / month?




Plus futures subscription fee, which is over 100/m usd.


----------



## T0BY (14 January 2019)

lgmqy2000 said:


> Plus futures subscription fee, which is over 100/m usd.



"futures subscription fee"? what is this and who charges it?


----------



## lgmqy2000 (25 January 2019)

T0BY said:


> "futures subscription fee"? what is this and who charges it?




Esignal


----------



## scarlettsmith694 (3 September 2019)

I don't have float-adjusted market capitalization for asx 200 futures and s&p asx 200, can anyone help me to get my answer.


----------

